# North Yorkshire walks/meetings



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Anything going on, as per title.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It would seem not!  Whereabouts are you? We're up near Leyburn quite often.


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Marion, i was losing hope, we're down near Boroughbridge.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sure there's someone on here in York...


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

I thought I'd seen a post a long while ago from York. Maybe moved location.
Never mind we off for our walk now. Should be quite now along the riverbank.
Linda & Remi x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely, well if we're ever near you I'll drop you a PM


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

That would be great.


----------



## andytashbuddy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello north Yorkshire folk. We're Andy, tash and buddy from York. He's 11 weeks old


----------



## Karolac (Mar 3, 2014)

Linda Simpson said:


> Hi Marion, i was losing hope, we're down near Boroughbridge.


 Hi there , I am in biroughbridge . I am not sure how this site works . If somebody could explain that would be great . Thanks x


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

We are going on this walk. Its on the CCGB forum. 

The next WY meet will be at Temple Newsam, Leeds on Sunday 15th Feb. 
Please meet at 10.30am at the bottom of the Ampitheatre which is just behind the café/shop. There are a number of carparks around the park, most have a fee but the one near the running track is free, it is on the left hand side of Temple Newsam Road which leads upto the house.

Admin, delete if not allowed.


----------



## geoff8893 (Aug 24, 2014)

Disappointed cannot go on this walk as we live only 4 miles away . Visiting Mother in law in Essex. Hope they have some more in the Leeds area soon.


----------



## andytashbuddy (Dec 13, 2014)

Me and tash are hoping to make this with buddy


----------



## berelli (Jun 20, 2014)

*Nidderdale*

Hi Linda, only just saw your post. We were up at Grewelthorpe and Hackfall today for a great walk, despite hailstones!!!! Will definitely be going back and it would be great for Deedee to have some other dogs to play with. We need more meets in Yorkshire, for such a great dog walking area there is surprisingly little going on. Maybe we should fix a date for the summer and see how many we can get to come along. Cockpoo games and BBQ Yorkshire style, what do say! Could be good fun. Tony


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Tony, we've been on a couple of West Yorks walks, one at the Humber Bridge and even went up to Tynemouth. It's great when there's a dozen or more poos running round. We try to go to Sandsend beach as often as we can, we also like up around the White Horse. My usual walk is the Lower Dunsforth loop, near Boroughbridge.
Pick a date and place to gage numbers. You sound like you may be an organiser &#55357;&#56836;
We are going to the games.
Linda


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

I am keeping an eye on this thread as I am interested in local walks now that we are allowed out. Linda Simpson can I ask when the next Humber Bridge walk is? Thank you


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know, I just try to keep an eye on all of the forums in case there's something on that we can get to. If I hear anything I'll post it here.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

I am the same keep watching forums and the Facebook British society club in the hope we will catch something. We are right on the border between eat riding and N yorks so we could go places


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

The following walk is on the CCGB forum.

For March the West Yorkshire meets will stray over the border to South Yorkshire to walk round Agden Reservoir (north west of Sheffield). 

On Sunday 22nd March at 10:30am meet in the public car park in Low Bradfield off 'The Sands.'

This isn't a route I have done so I cant comment on how difficult the terrain is but it is 3.5 miles long. Here is the link to the route (http://www.yorkshirewater.com/walks-and ... -long.aspx), please could everybody print a copy, that way nobody imparticular has to lead and nobody gets the blame if we get lost ;-).

There is a dog friendly pub in the village which will be able to accommodate us in the beer garden after the walk, unfortunately it is likely to be too full to accommodate us inside so :crossed: for nice weather.


----------

